# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Tips en recepten voor betaalbare gezonde voeding

## white

Wie kan er tips en of recepten geven voor betaalbare gezonde voeding BV gezonde spaghetti saus en dergelijke

----------


## MrS

Waar wil je het voor gebruiken? Ik bedoel, wat bedoel je met gezond? Is het voor een bepaalde sport oid?

----------


## white

gewoon om af te vallen en voor sport in het algemeen bv ik doe veel cardio

----------


## soetje

Hoi,

kijk naar de volgende site, misschien kom je daar wel leuke recepten tegen:
http://www.afvallen-voeding.nl/recep...pten-lijst.htm

en ook de volgende
http://sbs6.sbs.nl/modules.php?site=...briek=Recepten

de laatste is van die bekende afvallers programma op sbs. je vind daar echt lekkere recepten en die ook vervolgens je niet dik maken.

succes!

----------


## Kees

Waarom probeer je voedingscentrum.nl niet eens?
er staan geweldige, betaalbare en 'normale'recepten op.

----------

